# 3 days old Frys



## estherest (4 mo ago)

Just wanted to share my first time breeding attempt 🥰

I thought it will not be a successful because, I don't have enough equipment but, it's all good.

The picture below they are now 3 days old 🥰 

There parents are Double Tails 😊 If you have suggestions on taking care of the frys for a first timer like me, please feel free to comment below.


----------



## Results with experiments (4 mo ago)

estherest said:


> Just wanted to share my first time breeding attempt 🥰
> 
> I thought it will not be a successful because, I don't have enough equipment but, it's all good.
> 
> ...


Add some plants to hiding for fry/remove female/after you notice free swimming fry remove male/feed green water or hard Boiled egg yolk (3/4 times a day in samll amount)
Csyphone 30 % water every day carefully.
Room temperature is (37°c) then keep tank inside the room no heater required.
Add some meth. Blue drops every alternate days after changing water.
Start water level 2 inch and +1.5 inch Evey three days. I guess this s helpfull. If anyone disagrees please correct me.


----------



## helen johnson (7 mo ago)

love those moments 



Kodi nox​


----------



## Fishie:D (1 mo ago)

Infusora and BBS (baby brine shrimp) are good for fries, but feed BBS once they are a week old.
How can fries be so cute?


----------



## baldkio (13 d ago)

estherest said:


> Just wanted to share my first time breeding attempt 🥰
> 
> I thought it will not be a successful because, I don't have enough equipment but, it's all good.
> 
> ...


Good. Pls what do you feed them.


----------

